# Cancelling UPC when moving abroad



## tottenhamros (9 Oct 2014)

I am moving abroad halfway through my UPC contract and I will need to cancel it. If I am moving abroad, do I have to pay the cancellation fee of €200 to UPC, as, strictly speaking, UPC is not available in the country I am moving to?

UPC themselves have said that I *do* have to pay the money, but I'm afraid I do not trust them as they have not been very open with information on previous occasions and I know they would do anything to make a quick buck.

I will pay the fee, if required, I am just wondering if there is any statutory regulation with regard to these contracts that mean a move abroad is a special case. (I believe there is such a law in other European countries.)

Thanks in advance.


----------

